# Umpla Lumpa Frogarium :: Journal :: 50+ Pics



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

Well... I decided to do a new setup for my White's Tree Frogs -- But I wanted to go with a theme and decided to create something that was going to look like a little Umpa Lumpa village.

I know it's not for Darts... but definitely thought it was worth sharing here. I'm not going for realistic... I'm going for unrealistic. Something really fun.

There's still a fair bit of work to do, but here's what I have so far.


Working with a 29gal tall - Dimensions 30"L x 12"D x 18"H 










Removed the side with a putty knife. Bit of frame came with.










Created a wood frame to attach the top screen.


















Aluminum Screen staplegunned in.










1/4" wood planks cover the edges. Painted black later.










Standard bottom substrate barrier.










Next are these Natural Stacked Stone tiles made by Daltile ordered at Home Depot.










Broke the tiles apart so that I could stack them into the shape of the background.










Started siliconing them in.










Buttloads of silicone on the back of each of these.










All in.


----------



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

*Umpla Lumpa Frogarium :: Journal :: 50+ Pics Continued*

Next I bought 24" Braided Money Tree (real name Pachira) from Walmart. I cut off the roots and all the leaves and then built a fake corner that I could bend the brances and zip tie them to the frame. I then wound around it Lee's Jungle Vines from Blackjungle. I then placed a ceramic heater in front of this for about 4 days so that as the wood dried out, it would keep the shape.










Closeup.










Placed the tree in it's corner, hot glued for hold some styrofoam platforms. And did my round of Great Stuff Foam.










Followed by several rounds of Latex Acrylic caulk and Coco-Husk by Exo Terra.


















Now for the stone/bamboo pillars.
Hot glued to bamboo poles. 1.5" diameter poles on slate rocks from Big Al's










Smaller bamboo for fake visual supports.










More Latex caulking.










Dunked in a mixture of fine coco fiber and Fluker's Frog Moss










Natural twine wrapped around to make it look like little village people built it. Then a little bit of hobby grass applied for visual effect.










Put in place and then GS'd into place










Extra GS around the pond area.


















Silicone in the pond area and placed large flat-ish stones into it.


----------



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

Now for the hideaway for the pump.
Ziploc Container.










Cut the rim off.










Place upside down on saran wrap and cover with GS.










Cut off the back and the side so it fits in corner.


















Top corner cut out for the tube and the wire.










Little arches in the bottom to ensure enough water gets behind it and to the pump.










Covered in silicone and same stone treatment as the pond.










Underside coated with silicone. Didn't want to take a chance the foam breaking away.










Placed in the corner.


















Cut the leaves off an Exo-Terra Boston Fern and pressed those into Latex Caulking. Also GS'd in some Monkey Pods from Blackjungle.


----------



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

Next is the waterfall's nozzle. Wanted to create something that would cause the water to spread out across the rock. Sorta works like a Powerhead's fan nozzle.

Quickconnector to threaded piece from Home Depot.










Drill a hole in the side.










Another piece of Ziploc container siliconed to the top and bent downwards.


















In the corner. A rock will sit on top of this once it's all dried up.


----------



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

Underneath the Boston Fern leaves some braided twine and this bone necklace I had hanging around are also pressed into the latex caulking.










A view from ground level.


----------



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

Drilled a hole in the side several inches above the water level so I can slide the pump cord through.

To do so we use a good friend Play-Doh!










Make a little pool and pour in water.










Glass drill bits. I start with the smallest and work my way up to the largest.


----------



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

Next was the latch on the front of the door. Child safety latch from Home Depot.










As you can see the top wood frame got a coat of black paint. Latch siliconed and screwed into place.










Opens easily.










With my CFL hood I made. You can see the Construction Journal for that over here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...ct-fluorescent-hood-construction-journal.html


----------



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

So it's not completely done yet. 

There is still a little more siliconing that needs to be done behind the tree. I need to decorate the interior with the fake plants I have selected and more.


It's been well over 30 days in the making. And since I got the tank itself for free my total cost has been somewhere around $250CDN.




The biggest surprises are yet to come! Check back in a few days after I've finished the decorating... I've got a few tricks up my sleeve still!


----------



## RachelRiot (Jan 20, 2009)

Looks great. I really really like this idea. I cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Hopkins (Jun 3, 2007)

Very nice job!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I love it... few more things, like some rope ladder walkways and its froggy ewok village.


----------



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks folks!

I have just a little bit of cocohusking to do tonight, then I'll be able to finish off the decorating.


Frogparty, you're getting the idea! Just wait and see!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Awesome build !

p.s....Gene Wilder....better than Depp....


----------



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

Okay... All the silicone/latex/coco-husking is complete!

This time tomorrow I'll be able to decorate -- that's where the _real_ special things come into play.


Stay tuned!


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

Do hurry... I am enjoying the village!

Agreed. Gene Wilder was a better Wonka. But Depp is still an amazing actor. =)


----------



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

I'll be able to post an updated shot in about an hour or two. Just waiting on something to dry before I remove the tape holding it in place.


I think the main reason I liked the new movie more than the old one was because I liked the new Umpa Lumpas better -- or lets just say they didn't scare the hell out of me.

I was 6 when I first saw Charlie and the Chocolate Factory... Those little orange faced green haired midgets gave me nightmares.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

haha, david bowie in labrynth gave me nightmares when I first saw that movie


----------



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

David Bowie was lord of the Umpa Lumpas and flying Wizard of Oz Monkey Imps in my nightmares.


Gawd damn... I've got to make another appointment with my shrink.


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

frogparty said:


> haha, david bowie in labrynth gave me nightmares when I first saw that movie


The garbage-lady goblin in Labyrinth is what always scared me. I still can't sleep when I think about her!


The tank is really cool. I love the necklace thing you have hanging down. Nice work! Very creative.


----------



## frogsanddogs (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok... I am so lacking in my TV/ movie knowledge its embarassing... so I am not ignoring any actor/ movie comments... just have not seen any of them to have an opinion regarding versions.. but still couldn't help but comment on a job so well done!!!!

So now to the point... this is such an AMAZING and CREATIVE idea, and such a helpful detailed construction journal with pictures to show us how you did each step, where you bought parts etc!!! VERY VERY COOL on ALL levels!!!! Can't wait to see the finished product and all of the surprise details to come!! 

Could you possibly show the pump in its housing- maybe a picture of the pump and power cable itself... and let us know what brand/ model of pump you used? I have attempted something similar with housing methods to hide the pump, but most of the pumps I have purchased at pet stores have very rigid power cords, making them hard for me to manipulate into something like this in a way that hides it well and does not impede the modified ziploc type housing. I am wondering if you have figured out a way to do it that I could copy or if you have found a brand of pump with a thinner power cord that you can move in a direction that works for the design. Any additional tips or photos regarding the pump and power cord itself and how it fits into your plastic housing would be much appreciated..... all of the soon to be revealed details will be icing on the cake and well worth waiting for! Thanks again for sharing regardless of what type of frog this is for. I think it is very cool for all of us to see any type of creative construction, ideas and a very helpful step by step construction journal that we may be able to learn from for our future builds... or just enjoy your ideas and creativity. Amazing job!


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Awesome job so far! As others have said, it's very creative. I'm looking forward to the surprises! 

And FYI, the best character in the Labyrinth was the caterpillar: http://therollerblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/labyrinth_caterpillar.jpg

Boo-ya!


----------



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone for the compliments! I've been working really hard on this one... and my main goal was not only to create something really fun, but something different... Something that stood out from the bunch in it's own wacky way.

I figured there might end up being a whole lot of questions to go along with this wackiness, so I figured I'd photograph the whole thing.

Frogsanddogs, I'll be install the pump tomorrow after I get home from work -- I'll do some more photos and post them with details as well.



And... for what you've all been waiting for:








































There is still one slight problem that needs to be addressed, and that is this:










I have a plan for this that will just be the icing on the cake of such a fun project... But I have to wait until next week (AKA payday) to pick up the last of the materials needed to hide this in a fun way.



PS: It's really hard to get an overall a properly lit photo. Some of them are done with the flash on, some off, some with all 4 lightbulbs, some with only two. Just can't seem to get it right for photo-op purposes.


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

This turned out great! It's good to see a journal finish. I like the detail put into your viv its great.


----------



## frogsanddogs (Jun 21, 2008)

froggysan said:


> Frogsanddogs, I'll be install the pump tomorrow after I get home from work -- I'll do some more photos and post them with details as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a plan for this that will just be the icing on the cake of such a fun project... But I have to wait until next week (AKA payday) to pick up the last of the materials needed to hide this in a fun way.


Thanks... can't wait to see how it was done... and to see the other surprises you have in store for us all. In addition to a job just really well done, I really do admire this for how original and fun it is!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

pretty sweet! Definitely unique and fun. Do you have little ewok costumes for your frogs?


----------



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

frogparty said:


> pretty sweet! Definitely unique and fun. Do you have little ewok costumes for your frogs?



The Umpa Lumpas are in the back room sewing those up as we speak! 




To be honest, I actually got this idea from Peter Jackson -- the guy that did Lord of the Rings. Rather than doing a lot of the scenery all in CG, he insisted they create miniatures. Granted some of the miniature villages he created were half the size of a football field... When I came across that little hut with the straw roof I got to thinking... Why not do the same thing for my frogs? Make them their own little miniature village!


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

That is amazing! I love it!!!!


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

Super creative! I love it as well...sara


----------



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

Here's the pump in it's hideaway I mentioned I'd show today:


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

froggysan said:


> To be honest, I actually got this idea from Peter Jackson -- the guy that did Lord of the Rings. Rather than doing a lot of the scenery all in CG, he insisted they create miniatures. Granted some of the miniature villages he created were half the size of a football field... When I came across that little hut with the straw roof I got to thinking... Why not do the same thing for my frogs? Make them their own little miniature village!


The first thing I thought when I saw this viv was you should be making miniatures for movies like they did for LOTR.

Good job!


----------



## hr220a (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks awesome. Now all you need are some Horn Swagglers, Rotten Vermicious Kinids, and Swangdoodles


----------



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

AlexRible said:


> The first thing I thought when I saw this viv was you should be making miniatures for movies like they did for LOTR.
> 
> Good job!



The last couple of years I've been really interested in set, prop, and costume design for movies. Not a really easy area of work to get into though.

I'm actually a graphic designer by trade. But I also dabble in photography, fashion, fine art, and industrial design.




It's still going to be another week until I put the frogs in. Just want to make sure everything has cured completely.


----------



## frogsanddogs (Jun 21, 2008)

froggysan said:


> Here's the pump in it's hideaway I mentioned I'd show today:



AHHHH> so that's the key... drilling it out through a hole in the tank. I am judging by the pictures that that required that you cut and splice the power cord back together? I don't have any electrical knowledge so not even sure where I would find someone I trust to put it back... is it an electrical risk since it is right near a waterfall that the cut area could get wet? 
And is this drilling method what others do? And does it always require cutting and splicing the cord? I have thought about drilling, but of course fitting the plug out was an issue and I was scared do do anything like this. Any info regarding safety issues or safe ways to do that or if there is a way that doesn't require cutting but would still allow you to drill it out?
Thanks so much for posting details... this is such a great build!!!


----------



## dipox35 (Jan 6, 2008)

gnasty tank man!!! good job


----------



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

Frogsanddogs, because the size of the glass hole, I obviously couldn't fit the whole plug through that little hole. I know you can buy larger bits, but they can be a little expensive.

The pump I'm using is the Repti Flo from Exo Terra... and it's a two prong plug (no ground pin), so the wiring is really easy -- cut, slide it through the hole, strip the wires, twist them together again, electrical tape.




To keep the whole setup safe I did a couple of things. First, I cut the hole a good 4 or 5 inches above the waterline. Second, I made sure I did the splicing back together a good 12" or more from where the wire exits the hole.

Lastly, I created what's called a drip loop with a little suction cup hook on the back. This way the water would have to defy gravity and travel upwards towards the place it's spliced. And if water starts defying gravity I have bigger problems than a burnt out pump.


----------



## Hopkins (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow, that looks great! Let me suggest some heat shrink on those exposed wires, you can never be too cautious around electricity and water.


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

That is a really fun tank. I think it is nice to see others creations, especially when they break out of the box we all seem to build in.


----------



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for the complements folks!

Ran into my first significant problem. The DAP Acrylic Latex underneath the waterfall started to peel off the styrofoam/Great Stuff.

I'm going to pick up some GE Silicone and recover the area as soon as it dries out completely.


I should have known that this project went _too_ smoothly.


----------



## CLe4R (Feb 10, 2009)

Cool project... nicely executed.

I have White's Tree Frogs, and really enjoy adding things to their environment. They are such docile animals, they don't mind me rearranging the furniture fairly often!


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Any followup pics? I'd love to see it as it grows in.


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

that came out really nice. nice job. Im sure your frog will be very happy....


----------



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

bobberly1 said:


> Any followup pics? I'd love to see it as it grows in.


There won't be any "growing in". It's all faux foliage.


I ran into some troubles with the DAP Acrylic Latex I used in the lower half of the setup and had to pull most of it out.

Still haven't had the chance to redo all of it yet. My two White's, Mama Cass and Otis, are still chilling in their temporary setup.


I'll post some picks of the damage and repair efforts in a few days.


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

That's all fake?! Wow, either I really skimmed or those are some high quality plastic plants!


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Nice tank, and very creative. Only comment I have is that live plants may have been better, and you will want to cover the inside wood of the lid with silicone or something water resistant.


----------



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

kyle, I actually ended up coating all the wood at the top with a clear epoxy. I started thinking about that about a week after I finished up.


Bobberly, only the highest quality silk for my babies!


----------

